# Dixon Winter 2016



## nalralz (Feb 8, 2016)

Be sure to check back for more footage in the next few days on this competition. Thanks!


----------



## Sam N (Feb 8, 2016)

Great video Nolan! is there any way you can upload the full square-1 solve I had at 3:00, or pm it to me? I messed it up pretty badly, and It would be great to watch the full solve so I can learn from my mistakes and "hopefully" not repeat them haha. Thanks for the video, really cool!


----------



## nalralz (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't have the whole solve. Sorry.


----------

